# Too hot in a moby wrap, help!!



## Zedfaca

I have a three month old heavy baby. He's 15 pounds already and still piling it on!! I love my moby wrap but we're getting too hot in it. Is there a way I can wrap it differently to keep us cooler? I'm using the front triple wrap thing. He can hold his head up very well but he needs support for his back. I tried the hip carry but he couldn't hold himself up. Or what about another type of wrap? A moby d perhaps or is there another type of long wrap in a light material? The mei tai type carriers look like they would pull on my shoulders and he's so heavy. Please help anyone!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

I found the same with the wrap I tried, I just got far too hot. I'd definitely consider other types of carriers, especially if you have something like a sling meet where you can try them. A good mei tai won't pull on your shoulders at all, they're very supportive. My LO is about 26lbs now and I can carry her on my front still with no problems.


----------



## mumtobeplus1

I have a mei tai and carry my 2mth old who is 12lb very comfortably
It doesnt pull on my shoulders because his weight is distributed along
the length of my body. x


----------



## Zedfaca

I don't think there are any sling meets at all. Where do the mei tai ones pull? They look like a backpack so they worry me


----------



## mumtobeplus1

Mine doesnt pull me at all, because his weight is evenly distributed across
my back and around my hips, i dont find it uncomfortable anywhere on my
body, if its tied tightly enough it shouldnt pull as baby is against your
body as in a moby. x


----------



## AFC84

Mei Tais can be extremely comfortable when you get the hang of adjusting it, but there are LOTS of different brands and some are a lot better than others. 

Calin Bleu wraps are a very thin gauzy material, not too expensive and would be great for summer, but they [or the one I've seen] was a fair bit narrower than all my woven wraps so it probably wouldn't last so long. Once the baby grows it'd be harder to get a decent bum pocket with a narrow wrap.

I love Ellevill Zara wraps, they are thin but very supportive...probably not the best one to buy new if you aren't used to woven wraps though as they can be quite grippy, a nice soft broken in one would be better. I also have some thin wraps by Didymos, Hoppediz and Natibaby, there are looooads to choose from :)


----------

